
We could see an increase in server and networking sales - galaxyLogic
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd--intel-cpu-supply-updates-amid-coronavirus-pandemic
======
galaxyLogic
"... Remote working and schooling requires increased bandwidth for video (good
luck finding a webcam) "

